# Perfectionism



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

It occurs to me that in an effort to curb my perfectionism, I do not set goals - if I do not set goals, I cannot fail by not meeting them right?

I can accept & welcome my dogs imperfections, but mine .. not so much.

How do you set goals and reach for success and not let failure get in your way? I love more casual route of 'lets see where we go', but that makes planning my route a bit difficult...:no::no::no:

You know, now it is I am taking online classes. But the other students videos are more 'polished' than mine, so now I figure I need to do the homework AND make my videos nicer LOL :doh: You know subtitles and nice transitions .. really. So now I do have a goal I guess - to learn how to make nice movies for submission to class!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't like to set goals with specific time limits, or one-shot deals. For me that's too much pressure. I like long term goals that will challenge me but that I think I can reasonably obtain with enough hard work and a bit of luck. For Flip I have always had three major concrete goals to hopefully reach during his career: OTCH, OBHF, and to qualify for an NOI. We still have a LONG way to go before we reach any of those, but every training session, every trial entry is based on helping us someday get there.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sometimes what is perceived as failure is actually a step towards success.

I wouldn't worry about my videos compared to others. Who cares, they are just videos. It is the training that matters.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I have low expectations, that way I'm never disappointed :lol:

I am perfectionistic at work, but not outside of work. After work, it's all about balance.

I've watched someone train who has a word for every move her dog makes. I think there are separate commands for each foot. I've seen them spend one whole hour trying to get the poor thing to do the first step of the figure 8 the way she wanted it.

That's not what I want for my dogs. I want balance.

What do YOU want? Maybe that can be a starting point for your goals; then make the goals one foot in front of the other.

Don't forget to have fun ... and go easy on yourself, People who work full time, have 4 dogs, a clean house, and chores to do are already doing a great job !! People making nice videos must have a lot more time on their hands and probably more help.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

boomers_dawn said:


> Don't forget to have fun ... and go easy on yourself, People who work full time, have 4 dogs, a clean house, and chores to do are already doing a great job !! People making nice videos must have a lot more time on their hands and probably more help.


Dog training is definitely a higher priority than cleaning house here! :uhoh:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Dog training is definitely a higher priority than cleaning house here! :uhoh:


It was here for a while too, but it got to the point where it was getting too messy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey look  Subtitles !! And yes, stationary turns and those crosses are just weird to me.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sharon, You watched my videos.. rofl.. I don't really care what other people think. As long as we are having fun and Titan is enjoying it.. I am along for the ride.. What is really hard for me is to watch other people with their puppies and they are so far along... Mine not so much.. he is a very immature boy that is slowly coming around and it is a lesson in patience...Don't compare of judge your puppies by anyone else measurement. Relax and enjoy.


----------

